

Univ. of Illinois Researcher to Present 350W/kg Cold Fusion Device on March 23 - mrb
http://ecatnews.com/?p=2125

======
carbocation
<http://xkcd.com/955/>

------
cultureulterior
mrb, why don't you stop your daily scam posts?

~~~
mrb
You are blindly calling it a scam _without_ even looking into what has changed
in the last 23 years...

For the first time since 1989, we now have more and more accounts of reliable
experiments producing anomalous heat. This is why research activity around
cold fusion / LENR has significantly increased in the past 12 months! I am
just reporting the news.

~~~
cultureulterior
If this were real, the way to start would be for the whole research set was
released free into the public domain, putative patents included, so that the
originator could not in any conceivable way make money off it.

If this were real, that would be the responsible thing to do.

~~~
mrb
I agree. And publishing openly is precisely what this researcher is doing,
which is why I submitted it to HN. His paper:
<http://www.lpi.usra.edu/meetings/nets2012/pdf/3051.pdf>

Other researchers who, on the contrary, keep secrets drive me crazy (Rossi,
Defkalion, etc) and give a bad reputation to LENR research.

